# ClipAMP - Show Winamp Song Title In A Text File [Deleted]



## LBartNoah (Dec 8, 2020)

LBartNoah submitted a new resource:

ClipAMP - Show Winamp Song Title In A Text File - A very simple and open source tool.



> ClipAMP is a program that will allow you to display Winamp's currently playing song in a text file. You can then add the text file to OBS Studio.
> 
> The thing about ClipAMP is the ease and updates. A tool called Snip used to be our go to solution for Winamp song title to text file but now due to updates and support being dropped for Winamp I thought It was time for a new tool to take that place - a new tool for Winamp - ClipAMP.
> 
> You can download, view source code, and do things easily on the...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Winsslow (Nov 26, 2022)

Link is broken!


----------



## LBartNoah (Nov 28, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

